# Quickie Hand Stippling Tutorial



## Blue Danube (Sep 24, 2011)

Here is a quickie with custom hand punch and hammer. The "secret" is to only deliver one solid strike and overlap all texturing.
MAKE SURE you brush is out thoroughly before staining


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Blue, thanks for this post. I'd like to try that. I wonder if you know of any good ways to make your own stippling punch?


----------



## Blue Danube (Sep 24, 2011)

A simple nail, or center punch will work quite well. I have about twenty different tools for stippling alone. Some for wood, some for metal.


----------



## Blue Danube (Sep 24, 2011)

Different tools give different textures, and lumber density can vary results markedly. Best to test on scrap or cut offs


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## Blue Danube (Sep 24, 2011)

A couple other post notes
1) hold the punch at 90 degrees to wood surface
2) try applying the matte first, then if you want deeper texture follow over the surface with a different punch with sharper tip profile.
3) when stippling at borders angle the punch "in" towards the main stippled body, this prevents overruns and creates a minor shadow effect.


----------



## Blue Danube (Sep 24, 2011)

Dayhiker, Brownells sells a stippling punch set, I as previously mentioned make my own with a bunch of tools.
You can take a series of metal rods about 4-6" long and cut face of them with a triangle file to get a texture. 
Buy a pack of those cheap slip on pen grippers to make holding the punch a bit less tedious


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Blue, thank you. I will be looking into all of your suggestions. I'm waiting to get the right fork to experiment with.


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2013)

Blue thank you so much...

I just ordered a complete set of their tools, it is just too easy to use those tools compared to the checkering tools I have tried to learn.


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

I like your stippling work, i'm still intoxicated of the octopus grip :looney: , great work !!


----------

